# Cake!



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't post much but love this place.

Had a party last night and I want to share the cake I made with you guys.










Everything but the skeleton is edible.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Freakin' AWESOME cake Scarey Suzie!!http://hauntforum.com/member.php?u=666


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, that cake is gorgeous, and looks like it would be deeeeelicious!!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

That is fantastic!


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

Creepy, beautiful, _and_ edible? I think you hit the trifecta!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

May I have a slice, please?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing job.
I would think with the writing tip on the piping bag you could make the skeleton.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Beautiful cake. After 2 days of not eating because we were too busy fighting the wind and weather trying to set up, my stomach started growling seeing that picture..lol. Dammit...now I want cake!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That is a beautiful cake!!! I bet it tasted even better!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Great looking cake.


----------



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

that cake rocks! Now I'm hungry... what flavor inside? Death by chocolate?:googly:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome cake you made!!!!! Great friggin' job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh wow, great looking cake!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The cake is a lie! 

Mmmm but it sure looks mighty tasty!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great job! I'd be afraid to slice into it!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Mmmmm caaaaake!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Chocolate cake..my favorite and way too cool looking to cut-up. NAH! Slash that graveyard scene and lets dive in.

That is a great looking cake. I love the vines that have overgrown everything.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Yummo. I like it. Although, I'm not sure I could eat it. I wouldn't want to ruin the look of it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great looking cake!


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! I have to confess that I did not originally plan on doing the vines. I made the coffin out of Hershey bars and was using the chocolate frosting to cover the coffin, I was going to smooth it out. It hit me how cool it looked so I piped in some leaves & extended vines. 

It was yellow cake inside with the Homemade chocolate buttercream frosting as the filling too. We make cupcakes as well (kids did) with the chocolate cake mix, regular buttercream & made them look like eyes. 

Believe me or not, but I didn't have more then a small bite. I've been doing a low carb diet since 9/1 and wanted to spend my carbs on alcohol vs cake LOL But everyone else loved it!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Yummy!!!! I would have aged those tombstones a little by adding a few nibbles!


----------

